# Netwerk Vista <--> Windows 98



## JohnnyRü (9. Mai 2007)

Hat schon jemand ein (WLAN-)Netzwerk *zwischen Vista und Windows 98* zum Laufen bekommen? Ich kann aus Win98 einfach nicht auf die Dateien des Vista-Rechners zugreifen. Der Zugriff aus Vista auf Windows 98 klappt einwandfrei.
Die Netzwerk-Umgebung etc. wird in Win98 ordentlich angezeigt. Wenn ich aber eine Datei öffnen will, friert Windows 98 ein, bzw. die Datei erscheint nach ewiger Warterei mit Zeichensalat.

Habe schon alles ausprobiert:
- WLAN-Adapter ausgewechselt
- In Vista alle unnötigen Häkchen weg (IPv6, Topologie etc.)
- Vista-Firewall ausgeschaltet
- WEP-Verschlüsselung ausgeschaltet
- "LM und NTLM Antwort" eingeschaltet (Secpol.msc / Sicherheitsoptionen)
- versuchsweise sogar NetBEUI installiert
etc., etc. Hat alles nicht geholfen! Wo ist ein Netzwerk-Könner? Irgendjemand sollte es doch schon geschafft haben!


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2007)

öffnen von Dateien übers Netzwerk? Windows 98 ist schon ein schwaches System (stammt nicht aus der NT-Familie) und es läuft wohl auch auf nem schwachen Rechner. Und wenn Vista nun mit Kraft an der Datei zieht wird das 98 evtl. einfach zu viel. Hast du einmal versuch die Datei vom 98er auf den Vista-PC zu kopieren und dann zu öffnen?


----------



## JohnnyRü (10. Mai 2007)

Dateien können auch nicht von Vista auf Windows 98 kopiert oder verschoben werden. Im Zielordner erscheint dann zunächst eine "0 KB"-Datei. Nach geraumer Zeit heißt es dann auf Windows 98:
Die Datei "...kann nicht kopiert werden. Die angegebene Netzwerkressource oder das Gerät ist nicht mehr verfügbar."

Generell finde ich Win98 gar nicht so schlecht und "schwach", vor allem auf älteren Laptops. Mit WinXP arbeitete Win98 auch wunderbar (und schnell) zusammen. Übrigens: Mit NTFS kann es nicht zusammenhängen. Auf WinXP konte Win98 auch Dateien öffnen, die auf NTFS-Laufwerken lagen.

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß sich Vista da irgendeinen Bug leistet, der in WinXP besser gelöst war.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn's etwas  ist, ich fand 95 besser als 98, daher hab ich es selbst nie installiert. Ich hab sehr lang Windows 95 genutzt, dann kurz ME und bin dann auf 2000 umgestiegen, welches ich auch jetzt noch nutze (wenn ich denn mal Windows starte...).


----------



## JohnnyRü (10. Mai 2007)

Bei Win95 kann ich nicht mitreden. Mein Win98(SE)-Problem dürfte unter WinMe, schätze ich, auch bestehen. Auch WinMe-Nutzer könnten also weiterhelfen


----------



## JohnnyRü (10. Mai 2007)

Jetzt habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden, worin das Problem bestehen könnte. Hat jemand schon einmal von der neuen "*Windows Bitlocker-Laufwerksverschlüsselung*" gehört, die auf Ultimate (wie ich es habe) läuft? Gibt es da einen Thread dazu?

Kein Wunder, daß ggf. Windows 98 nicht auf ein verschlüsseltes Laufwerk zugreifen kann, wenn es mit der Verschlüsselung nicht umgehen kann. Weiß jemand zu dieser Windows Bitlocker-Laufwerksverschlüsselung Bescheid und ob diese Auswirkungen auf das Netzwerk hat (vgl. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitLocker)


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Bitlocker ist nur bei Business, Enterprise und Ultimate enthalten und selbst dort muss es erst aktiviert werden. Es wird auch nur die Systempartition verschlüsselt wenn überhaupt. Ich glaub nicht, dass das dein Problem löst.


----------



## JohnnyRü (11. Mai 2007)

Du hattest natürlich mit jedem Deiner Worte Recht. An Bitlocker lag es nicht.

Mir würde es ja schon ausreichen, wenn mir einer sagt, daß er es geschafft hat. Dann wüßte ich ja, daß es nur an meiner Dummheit liegen kann und nicht am System.


----------



## toteskaninchen (17. Februar 2008)

AD: Auch wenn manchen wirklich langweilig ist oder selbige sich tatsächlich für Fachkundig halten... bitte doch ned so einen Schwachsinn

Also das hat nichts mit ntfs oder ähnlichem zu tun das ist eine ganz andere Protokoll ebene.
Sicher wenn man die Vista platte ausbauen würde bräuchte man einen ntfs treiber auf einem 98 rechner .
Das hat aber nichts mit Netzwerken zu tun. Es ist vollkommen und absolut egal ob die netzwerkpartition nun auf einem glass aray läuft, einer Sun, Linux oder eben Vista
Es ist auch egal ob die Platte mit Bitlocker oder einem beliebigen anderen Verschlüsselungssystem verschlüsselt wurde. Solange der Host darauf zugreifen kann könnens auch lochstreifen sein oder Kasetten... von mir aus auch Schallplatten

Entscheidend ist die Kommunikation Client Server.
Auch in Peer/Peer Netzen gibt es immer einen von beiden. In dem Fall der auf den man zugreifen möchte. 
Und hier kommen wir zum Problem. 
Wenn 98 der Server ist rennts
Wenns Vista ist nicht...

Wenn ich raten soll würd ich mit mal die secpol.msc genauer ansehen. Anscheinend verweigert Vista den Dateizugriff weil es eine Authentifizierung von Win98 nicht versteht
Da hilft es auch nichts alles offen und ausgeschaltet zu haben. Auch wenn "jeder" zugreifen darf,ohne passwort so werden Rechner dennoch authetifiziert.

Achja WEP und dergleichen on or OFF ... scheissegal... wenn ein Ping durchkommt reichts. Firewall aus zum testen ok... alles andere ebenfalls egal

Sollte der 98er noch nie mit einem Xp Rechner (oder 2k) verbunden worden sein könnte es auch ein ntlm problem sein

dsclient.exe suchen (auf win2k und später install cd)
ausführen
registry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\LSA
LMCompatibility 
Wert: 3 
setzen

Reboot

Wird aber in dem Fall wenig helfen. Ich würd mal die Verschlüsselungsanforderungen in der secpol.msc auschalten

Ahja ich habs es ist die ntlmv2 auth.
die ist in vista per default aktiv. die muss raus dann rennts

gleiches problem mit zugriff auf samba


ahja vergessen die armen home user haben ja gar keine secpol.msc *hrhrhr*
ok regedit aufmachen
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa
schlüssel "LmCompatibilityLevel" sollte  auf 3 stehen den einfach auf 1 ändern , reboot (auf dem vista rechner) und rennt


----------



## JohnnyRü (17. Februar 2008)

@toteskaninchen, Dank für Deine Antwort!

Den LmCompatibilityLevel hatte ich schon erfolglos verändert. Was meinst Du mit "es ist die ntlmv2 auth. die ist in vista per default aktiv... die muss raus..." Wie geht das?

Noch einmal zur Klarstellung: Anpingen geht problemlos. Nur das Öffnen/Verschieben/Kopieren von Dateien im Netzwerk geht nicht...

Habe zwischenzeitlich vor lauter Frust dem einen Win98-Rechner jetzt ein Win2K spendiert. Das funktioniert jetzt problemlos. Das Problem ist für andere Rechner aber nach wie vor aktuell.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Februar 2008)

NTLM ist fuer den Austausch von User-Daten zustaendig. Da Vista "etwas" neuer ist als Windows 98 ist dort natuerlich eine neuere Version integriert, falls Windows 98 ueberhaupt schon einen NTLM hat und nicht noch dessen Vorgaenger dessen Namen ich gerade vergessen hab. 

Da hier die User-Daten auf inkompatible Weise ausgetauscht werden sollen kann dies natuerlich nicht funktionieren.


----------



## toteskaninchen (17. Februar 2008)

Also ok regedit aufmachen
---------------
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa
schlüssel "LmCompatibilityLevel" sollte auf 3 stehen den einfach auf 1 ändern , reboot (auf dem vista rechner)
-------------------
hast du bereits gemacht und auf 1 gesetzt,  ?
(auf dem Vista rechner) und bereits einen Reboot durchgeführt und auch kontrolliert das der eintrag dort wirklich noch steht
(vista hat da so seine problemchen manchmal reg settings zu saven... einer der netten unötigen bugs na egal)

Bitte hierzu nun ein klares ja oder nein

Dann war dieser 98er bereits einmal mit einem xp oder 2k rechner zusammen bzw mag er mit dem anderen 2k rechner der nun neu ist?
auch hier bitte ein klares ja oder nein


wegen dem ping war nur gemeint wenn ping geht und keine firewall im weg steht must du nichts weiter am netz verändern, also keine wep vershclüselung etc aktivieren oder deaktivieren etc.. das ist alles ein paar layer unter dem was wir da machen

sobald du mit einem \\adresse\ shares siehst ist soweit mal alles ok.
d.h. benutzer etc passen, workgroups etc kanns auch vergessen
und alles andere netzwerkabhänige drunter (also egal ob wlan oder kabel) geht auch



es kann nur sein das du \\ipadresse\ statt dem computernamen nehmen  musst...
aber wenn dann eine antwort samt fenster kommt hängt alles nur noch an der direkten verständigung zwischen win98 und vista


-------------nachtrag

also dennis das ding hies nur LM (lan manager) danach kam ntlm und ntlmv2
aldo du kannst auch auf 0 setzen hier sollte er in lm und ntlm antworten dürfen

also nochmal

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa

LmCompatibilityLevel=0
restrictanonymoussam = 0
restrictanonymous=0
everyoneincludesanonymous=1
setzen

das ist zwar alles mega unsicher aber es sollte mal arbeiten

hat dien win98 nun den dc client oder nicht?


----------

